# Fighter Rankings



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2007)

*Super Heavyweight 
(265 lbs +) Heavyweight Class
(206-264 lbs) 
Champion:
***ERIC PELE
1. BOBBY HOFFMAN
2. CARVIN MAFATAU
3. WARPATH
4. JASON WEIS
5. DAN BOBISH
6. JERRY DAVIS
7. MAURICE JACKSON
8. DAN CHRISTENSEN
9. JIMMY AMBRIZ
Champion:
***MANNY RODRIGUEZ

1. Kyle Kingsbury
2. Jerry Davis
3. Chase Gormley
4. Jon Murphy
5. CHANCE WILLIAMS
6. Big Will
7. SHANE DELROSARIO
8. Kyle York
9. CARVIN MAFATU
10. Demain Decorah 
Light-Heavyweight Class
(186 lbs * 205 lbs) Middleweight Class
(171 lbs * 185 lbs) 
Champion:
*** JAMES LEE
1. TONY BONNELLO
2. TRAVIS GALBREATH
3. Angula Nsang
4. BRIAN HARPER
5. Don Rocco
6. JIM MARTIN
7. NATE CAREY
8. Josh Griggs
9. CHRIS PEAK
10. Melvin “Man-O-War” Costa
Champion:
*** KEITH BERRY
1. Jamie Jara
2. Josh Taibil
3. Hector Urbina
4. Sean Loeffler
5. Reggie Orr
6. Umar Love
7. Ray Lazama
8. Lars Haven
9. Bubba McDaniels
10. Steven Jaskulski

Welterweight Class
(156 lbs * 170 lbs) Lightweight Class
(146 lbs * 155 lbs) 
Champion:
***AARON WITHERSPOON
1. Thomas Kenny
2. Anthony Lapsley
3. Thomas Denny
4. Mike “The Joker” Guymon
5. James Fanshier
6. Derek Keesley
7. Brian Gastaway
8. Laverne Clark
9. Gideon Ray
10. Ronald Jhun
Champion:
***CLAY FRENCH
1. Jason Ireland
2. Buddy Clinton
3. Jeff Curran
4. Mike O’Donnel
5. Charlie Kohler
6. Charles “Krazy Horse” Bennett
7. Mark Bochek
8. John Mahlow
9. Jason Maxwell
10. William Sriyrapai
11. Joe Boxer

Bantamweight Class
(136-145 lbs) Flyweight Class
(135 lbs) 
Champion:
***URIJAH FABER
1. Bibiano Fernandez
2. Hiro Yuiki Abe
3. Jason Dent
4. Sean Bias
5. Charles “Krazy Horse” Bennett
6. Dave Hisquedo
7. Matt Jaggers
8. Richard Montono
Champion:
***RYAN DIAZ
1. Del Hawkins
2. Manny Tapia
3. Joe Voison
4. Elton Chavez
5. Ed Newalu

Junior Flyweight Class
(125 lbs and Under) 
Champion:
***Del Hawkins​*


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

what Org is this? you should fix that up b/c it's a big mess and confusing


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah it makes perfect sense. The org should be obvious by the subtopic of the thread. I'm not sure how they do the rankings though, since a fighter can move up in rank without beating the contender directly above him. I can't wait to see Buddy Clinton fight again (but I'm biased because I got to train with him for a week). The only thing that really stands out to me is that a lot of these fighters are now under contract with other organizations... are these not exclusive contracts? (I.E. - Charlie Kohler & Jeff Curran & Urijah Faber = WEC, Giddeon Ray = IFL)


----------

